# Coat Change



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee is 9-1/2 months old. His coat is clearly going through a change. He used to be jet black with a white spot on his chin, a few white hairs on the back of his neck, and slightly tan paws. Now, he is mostly charcoal grey, with a black area remaining down the center of his back and a light tan face, legs and paws. He has some white on his chin, a mix of white and tan on his chest, a white butt, and a bunch of silver hairs throughout his back.

I have not seen any significant increase in shedding when I comb him, and also no increase in tangles/mats. I generally comb him every second day, sometimes every day and rarely every third day. I assumed color change accompanies blowing coat. I guess I was wrong, or have we just been VERY lucky because of his silky coat?

I'm hoping that the silver hairs skattered over his back indicate he will silver. I love silver Havs. His mother is silver and white.

--Laurie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

from what I understand, Starborn havs seem to have a VERY light blowing coat, compared to other havs...


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is the progression of Maccabee's color change thus far. I don't have many full body shots, so these are mostly face and front paws.

Red background oic is about 8 weeks (I think. . . He was still with the Kings)
With Scott pic is 11 weeks
On carpet pic is 13.5 weeks
In basket pic is 4 months
In carseat pic is 9 months


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

He has the cutest little face,what ever colour!Our Havs coat colour's seem to change all the time,sometimes they go very light,and then Dizzie becomes an apricot colour,whilst Nellie gets pale caramel patches coming through her coat.They are now 3 1/2 and 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee is 9-1/2 months old. His coat is clearly going through a change. He used to be jet black with a white spot on his chin, a few white hairs on the back of his neck, and slightly tan paws. Now, he is mostly charcoal grey, with a black area remaining down the center of his back and a light tan face, legs and paws. He has some white on his chin, a mix of white and tan on his chest, a white butt, and a bunch of silver hairs throughout his back.
> 
> I have not seen any significant increase in shedding when I comb him, and also no increase in tangles/mats. I generally comb him every second day, sometimes every day and rarely every third day. I assumed color change accompanies blowing coat. I guess I was wrong, or have we just been VERY lucky because of his silky coat?
> 
> ...


I don't think the color change is directly tied to blowing coat. As Tammy said, you may be lucky, and his "blowing coat" might be very light. But he's also a bit young still... it could be that he's not quite there yet!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the silvered look too. Maccabee's sweet face would be adorable in any color though.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It make take a long time to get to the final color. Nike is almost two, and still has silvering coming out.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley's color has been changing too. No blowing coat though so far. As you can see from my avatar taken just yesterday he's got lots of white and silvery/charcoal is coming out on face and ears.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi started out Black and he is now silver and white. Changed was really fast during the first blowing coat.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It is exciting watching my boy go through so many changes. It reminds me of when my daughter was a baby. I wondered what her voice would sound like once she started talking. Well, she was blessed with unbelievable verbal skills (99th percentile when she was tested for educational purposes) and started speaking very early. She was speaking in full sentences at 19 months and hasn't shut up since!

I can't wait to see how Maccabee turns out.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

What a darling face he has......he looks soooo happy! He'd be darling in any color!!!


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just gave my Desilu her first trim (she's 7 mos.) and you would think she was crossed with a dalmatian, she has so many black spots in her white fur!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JazzFest13 said:


> I just gave my Desilu her first trim (she's 7 mos.) and you would think she was crossed with a dalmatian, she has so many black spots in her white fur!


Ahhhh, Another Belton among us!:biggrin1:


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

My Jax went through a dramatic color change that started at about 10 months old, right around the time he started blowing his coat. I posted pictures on another thread a few weeks ago. He was jet black, then went silver (so light that it blended in with his white markings) and now at age 3 is darkening up again. He's now more of a charcoal gray. It's been fun to watch. I wish I would have taken more (better) pictures of the change. His color has changed but the coat has stayed the same - wavy to curly and mats easily.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable!
Mig has done the same, and I promised to post pics and haven't. I'm very ashamed......
Mig also developed a chocolate stripe in his bangs-weird.


----------

